# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Что значит "мракобес(ие)" в современной речи?

## Throbert McGee

I saw the word "мракобесие" recently in an online news photograph of a political protest -- it was on a sign carried by a protester, although it wasn't clear to me what point this protester was trying to make. I can't find the photo now (it was only a random "hit" in a Google Image search), or else I'd link to it. 
Ну, этимология и дословное значение достаточно очевидны -- "demon-of-darkness-ism". А в словаре Ожегова я нашёл, что в советской эре у этого слова был переносный смысл вроде "непровсещенные мнения и мировозрения реакционеров-врагов социализма." А имеется ли такой же самый оттенок и сегодня, в послесоветском обществе?  
В моём русско-английском переводческом словаре (редактор: Kenneth Katzner) "мракобес" переводят на "obscurantist". На английском языке, данное слово не всегда означает "анти-прогрессивный реакционер", а может описать и "левого"-прогрессивного академика, который без всякой необходимости упротреблает массу смутного, безвестного жаргона (типа "deconstructing the post-colonialist recapitulation of hegemonic cis-normativity in meta-narrativizing gender discourses"*, и т.п.) 
Итак, "obscurantist" вообще означает нечто вроде "враг ясности и прозрачности в речи", несмотря на какие политические взгляды у кого-то. Можно сказать о любом человеке, который намеренно злоупотребляет язык когда себе выгодно, либо чтобы прикрывать недостатки и пороки в своей логике, либо скрывать какой-то зловещий, нечестный замысел. 
Кстати, в американском просторечии, выражение "bullshit artist" -- это обычный синоним для *крайне книжного* слово "obscurantist", которое _очень_ редко встречается в разговорном речи. Только не забывайте, что "bullshit" звучит довольно пошлым (сродни слову "х--ня"), и взрослым нельзя произносить это слово при маленьких детях! (А при старших подростках, в принципе можно.) Или можно сказать тоже "double-talk" в смысле "нарочно неясный язык". 
Короче, мне интересно знать, при каких ситуациях русские говорят "мракобес" и "мракобесие" -- ведь эти слова мне звучат настолько "поэтическими и художественными" (in English I would say "they sound so colorful"), что будет жаль, если их никогда не употреблять! Между прочим, "мракобесие" чем-то мне напомиает слово "Legilimency" в романах о Гарри Поттере.  * This approximately means "If a lynch-mob of black Ugandans use a burning tire filled with gasoline to murder a transsexual prostitute, obviously we should blame white European imperialism." 
P.S. In English, I might humorously define "obscurantist" as: Someone who lives by the slogan *"Never use six one-syllable words when a hundred six-syllable words will suffice"*!

----------


## Doomer

> В моём русско-английском переводческом словаре (редактор: Kenneth Katzner) "мракобес" переводят на "obscurantist". На английском языке, данное слово не всегда означает "анти-прогрессивный реакционер", а может описать и "левого"-прогрессивного академика, который без всякой необходимости упротреблает массу смутного, безвестного жаргона (типа "deconstructing the post-colonialist recapitulation of hegemonic cis-normativity in meta-narrativizing gender discourses"*, и т.п.) 
> Итак, "obscurantist" вообще означает нечто вроде "враг ясности и прозрачности в речи", несмотря на какие политические взгляды у кого-то. Можно сказать о любом человеке, который намеренно злоупотребляет язык когда себе выгодно, либо чтобы прикрывать недостатки и пороки в своей логике, либо скрывать какой-то зловещий, нечестный замысел.

 мракобесие=obscurantism
it has no political correlation whatsoever   

> Кстати, в американском просторечии, выражение "bullshit artist" -- это обычный синоним для крайне книжного слово "obscurantist", которое очень редко встречается в разговорном речи.

 same in Russian
мракобесие is very bookish word, normally not used on colloquial language

----------


## Doomer

> P.S. In English, I might humorously define "obscurantist" as: Someone who lives by the slogan *"Never use six one-syllable words when a hundred six-syllable words will suffice"*!

 I've got an interesting comment from a native English speaker (who doesn't understand Russian) one day
He said that from what he hears Russian language must have the whole shitload of 5-6-7 syllable words which practically are impossible to repeat by an English speaking person. He asked why don't we use smaller words like 2-3 syllables
I told him - three-syllable-words are for sissies  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

мракобесие используется для обозначения темных, неграмотных точек зрения, например, что мир стоит на трех китах. Идет из советского периода, когда считалось, что бога нет и следовательно всякие бесы - это полный бред. То есть разум покрыт мраком и верит в бесов.

----------


## Yulia65

Клею отрывок из весьма интересной статьи об истории возникновения и переосмыслении словва "мракобесие":
Источник: Мракобесие, мракобес
----
"<...>
Слова мракобес, мракобесие и по значению и по употреблению тесно связаны с областью публицистического стиля. Словом мракобесие в русской литературе, и особенно в публицистике, с середины XIX в. клеймят слепую вражду к прогрессу, к просвещению, ко всяким передовым идеям. Мракобесие — это более яркое, резкое, непринужденно выразительное обозначение того же явления, для которого у нас есть и интернациональный термин: обскурантизм. Мракобес — носитель мракобесия, враг прогресса, обскурант. 
Экспрессивная окраска этих выражений отвлекает наше внимание от странности их морфологического состава. При наших усилиях сосредоточиться на их этимологических элементах — первая часть этих слов не вызывает никаких сомнений и затруднений, вторая же — воспринимается лишь как аффективный, резко отрицательный придаток, который напоминает о словах беситься, бешенство и т. п.  
Однако смысловая связь составных элементов мрак-о-бес-ие, мрак-о-бес остаются с точки зрения современного языкового сознания непонятными, необъяснимыми. Других живых сложных слов, которые содержали бы тот же элемент -бес и с более или менее однородным значением, в русском языке нет. Может показаться, что слова мракобесие, мракобес — церковно-славянского происхождения и сложились или в церковной письменности, или в среде духовенства. Они напоминают мрак бесовский. <...>.  
Например, очень любопытен рассказ Д.  А.  Хилкова (в письме к Л. Н.  Толстому от 1 августа 1891 г.) о встрече со священником И. И. Сергеевым (Кронштадтским), любившим часто повторять слово мракобесие. «Это, — говорит, — гордость, мракобесие и т. д.». «Он разразился целым потоком слов в обличение моего невежества, гордости, мракобесия» (Летописи Гос. лит. музея, кн. 2, с. 115). Однако здесь, несомненно, вторичное, позднее переосмысление слова мракобесие в соответствии с церковной мифологией и идеологией. <...> 
Попытка возвести слова мракобесие, мракобес непосредственно к тому церковно славянскому лексическому фонду, который отражается в древнерусских культовых, философских, исторических и научно-технических памятниках раннего и даже позднего средневековья, не может быть обоснована реальными фактами истории русского языка. Слов мракобесие и мракобес нельзя найти в «Материалах» И. И. Срезневского. Они не встречаются в древнерусских и югославянских памятниках XI — XVI вв. Они не указываются и в лексикографических трудах XVI — XVII вв. В русском литературном языке XVIII в. эти слова не употреблялись. Никто не нашел и не может найти их ни в одном литературном тексте XVIII в. Они не были зарегистрированы ни одним из академических словарей русского языка: ни словарями Академии Российской (1789—1794 и 1806—1822), ни словарем 1847 г. Больше того: слова мракобесие, мракобес не счел нужным поместить в свой словарь или проглядел их В. И. Даль: их мы не найдем в его «Толковом словаре». Характерно, что слово мракобесие не отмечено в Справочном словаре Чудинова (СПб., 1901). Лишь в «Полном русско-французском словаре» Н.  П.  Макарова (СПб.,  1867) в соответствие французскому ignorantisme sm. зарегистрировано слово мракобесие как синоним искусственно сочиненного мраколюбия (204). 
Есть твердые основания утверждать, что слово мракобесие возникло раньше, чем мракобес, и вошло в русский литературный обиход только в первой четверти XIX в. Позднее широкому распространению слова мракобесие в русском публицистическом стиле сильно содействовало следующее место из знаменитого письма В. Г. Белинского к Гоголю (1847) по поводу «Выбранных мест из переписки с друзьями»: «Проповедник кнута, апостол невежества, поборник обскурантизма и мракобесия, панегирист татарских нравов — что Вы делаете?.. Взгляните себе под ноги: ведь Вы стоите над бездною». 
Итак, в 40-х годахXIX в. слово мракобесие в кругах русской революционно настроенной, передовой интеллигенции, наряду со словом обскурантизм, выступает как один из едких, презрительных антонимов прогресса, демократической свободы и любви к просвещению. Любопытен в стиле письма Белинского самый синонимический параллелизм терминов: мракобесие и обскурантизм. Известно, что появление слова obscurantisme во французском языке датируется двадцатыми годами XIX в. (1823  г.)205. В русском литературном языке 30—40-х годов это слово уже успело укрепиться. Очевидно, к тому времени и его русский синоним — слово мракобесие — уже успел получить довольно широкое распространение. <...>

----------


## Yulia65

Роберт,
вы привели довольно детальное сравнение слов "obscurantist" и "мракобес"/"обскурант" --- и обратили внимание на то, что они не совпадают по объему значения в английском и русском языках. 
Такое явление переосмысления слова, позаимствованного двумя разными языками из общего языка-источника, - довольно распространенное. И английский, и русский позаимствовали из латыни via /через французский  слово "obscurans" - затемняющий). Но очевидно, что английский язык переосмыслил это заимствованное латинское слово и развил именно то значение, о котором Вы и написали: "затемняющий" ---> тот, кто использует неясную, нечеткую, непонятную речь. 
А русский язык переосмысли латинское "оbscurantis" в другом направлении: обскурант ---> враг просвещения и науки, враг прогресса, реакционер. 
Нечто подобное произошло и с латинским причастием "moneta" . Аанглийский позаимствовал и развил это слово как неисчисляемое, собирательное money, в то время как русский позаимствовал и переосмыслил это слово как исчисляемое "монета".

----------


## Полуношник

Мракобес - сторонник реакционных взглядов, независимо от ясности изложения им своей точки зрения. Для слова "обскурантизм" большой толковый словарь даёт  точно такое же определение, как для "мракобесия", для меня это немного неожиданно.

----------


## Medved

Я вообще не употребляю это слово, поскольку не понимаю его значения, за исключением "бес из мрака". Так, если бы ко мне в тёмную комнату вошёл кто-то огромный и страшный, а потом включил свет и оказалось, что это мой дружище Васька в своём огромном чёрном пуховике - я бы сказал: "Уууу, сгинь мракобес".

----------


## alexsms

Крайне враждебное отношение к прогрессу, просвещению, науке; обскурантизм, реакционность. - simple. But it's old-fashioned a bit, so maybe my 60-year old friend who associates himself with Russian intelligentsia might use it sometimes.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Для меня "мракобесие" в первую очередь ассоциируется с религиозным фанатизмом. Например, следование законам шариата, отрубание руки за воровство, забивание камнями за супружескую неверность, запрет женщинам получать образование при Талибане и т.д. В христианском обществе тоже бывают элементы мракобесия.

----------


## it-ogo

Я бы сказал, что это "позиция, характеризующаяся иррациональной и крайней враждебностью по отношению к новому". Или проявления этой позиции.  
Само по себе слово - очень эмоциональный эпитет. 
Действительно, слово выглядит искусственным, но прижилось и сейчас общеизвестно (даже если и не общеупотребимо). Видимо кто-то в сердцах придумал, и получилось так ярко, что запомнилось и разошлось.

----------


## Aurelian

Мракобесие происходит от слов "мрак" и "бесы" (во множественном числе, потому что одного беса мало для полного мракобесия). В основном мракобесы - это попЫ. Несмотря на достижения научно-технического прогресса, они продолжают использовать свои сказки (в основном из древнееврейского фольклора) для одурачивания людей с целью наживы.  
Чтобы лучше прочувствовать слово "мракобесие", советую посмотреть этот отрывок из фильма:

----------


## Paul G.

> мракобесие is very bookish word, normally not used on colloquial language

 Мракобесие is a common word. You can read/hear it everywhere. Ordinary people use it too.

----------


## Lampada

> Мракобесие is a common word. You can read/hear it everywhere. Ordinary people use it too.

 It's common and quite insulting. Sorry you hear it everywhere.

----------


## Seraph

Like bad voodoo?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> В основном мракобесы - это попЫ. 
> Чтобы лучше прочувствовать слово "мракобесие", советую посмотреть этот отрывок из фильма:

 А к/ф "Вий" происходится в "сказочной Вселенной"*, где ведьмы и оборотни и дьямоны на самом деле *существуют*. В конексте этого фильма, волшебство имеет такое же самое реальность, как Законы Ньютона в нашей вселенной. Значит, как можно обозвать попов священников (в том числе Хома Брут) "мраковесами"? 
P.S. I'm not sure if it's correct to say "вселенная" here. But in English, when talking about fantasy or science fiction such as Harry Potter, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Star Trek, etc., it's quite common to say "the Potter-verse" or "the Buffy-verse" or "the Trek-verse," etc. (Example: "In the Trek-verse, faster-than-light travel is taken as a given.")

----------


## Throbert McGee

*P.P.S.* Я неверующий, но в принципе я вполне готов почтительно обращаться с учениями религиозных руководителей, если они только говорят с честностью. 
К примеру: По учениям католической церкви, это "_самоочевидный_ факт, что мастурбация обижает нашего Господя Бога." Однако, я не готов обозвать римского Папу мракобесом, именно из-за этого! 
Наоборот, я считаю его "мракобесом", только на такой же мере, как он "прятится за юбкой" латинского жаргона и пишет "*onanistic concupiscence is objectively and intrinisically disordered*", когда на самом деле он действительно хочет сказать:   
По-моему, если бы Папа выразил своё отрицательное мнение о др*чке таким ясным и простым языком, то десятки миллионов католиков, пожалуй, задали бы ему неудобный вопрос: "Откуда Вам взялось, Ваше Святейшество, что мнения Бога по этой теме -- в самом деле _самоочевидны_?!?"   ::  
ЗЫ: Apologies for the somewhat пошлый theme of masturbation in my example. I could have chosen many other examples of Catholic teachings that I disagree with, but I wanted to stay far away from complicated, controversial, and "flamebait" topics, and I have no interest in a debate about the Evils Of Religion, etc. And "нельзя прятаться за юбкой жаргона" is the only criticism I wanted to make against the Pope or any other religious leaders.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> It's common and *quite insulting*.

 Thanks for making this clear -- so it's one of those "dynamite" words that are useful to know, but should be used with great caution, if at all.

----------


## Aurelian

> Значит, как можно обозвать попов священников (в том числе Хома Брут) "мраковесами"?

 Я предполагал, что этот отрывок из фильма может вызвать путаницу. Просто я хотел показать как выглядят в общем бесы во мраке. А в нашей ньютоновской реальности уже сами попы, со своей антинаучной пропагандой, похожи на этих бесов. И действительно, если досконально рассмотреть этот вопрос, то основной целью религиозной деятельности является нажива, получение нетрудовых доходов. В данном случае я в первую очередь имею в виду православную церковь, которая является основной в моём регионе. Я считаю что попам не нужны деньги. Вернее, может им и нужны деньги, но не нужно им их давать. Вера - это бесплатно.

----------

